# CWC Drop Stand Bolts



## saladshooter (Apr 30, 2019)

Howdy

Looking for original drop stand bolts for a CWC made bicycle. CWC seem to be smaller in diameter than others.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 3, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 8, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 14, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 20, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 29, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 7, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 16, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 20, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 28, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 2, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 2, 2019)

Chad is still looking !!


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 12, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 23, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 29, 2019)

Still looking for some bolts.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 5, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 20, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 27, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 6, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 11, 2019)

Still looking.

Need a stand too if you don't want to separate.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 18, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 7, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 9, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 1, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 9, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Gordon (Sep 9, 2020)

No idea if this is what you are looking for, but found it in the bottom of a drawer today. Had a bushing on it. Diameter of the shoulder on the bolt and nut as shown as well as the diameter of the bushing.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 9, 2020)

Howdy

I appreciate your efforts but I don't think that is what I'm needing.

Thanks
Chad


Gordon said:


> No idea if this is what you are looking for, but found it in the bottom of a drawer today. Had a bushing on it. Diameter of the shoulder on the bolt and nut as shown as well as the diameter of the bushing.
> View attachment 1263804
> 
> View attachment 1263805


----------

